
The ECB invests billions of public funds into the fossil fuel economy - Jan_jw
https://www.ftm.nl/artikelen/ecb-invests-billions-of-public-money-in-fossil-fuel-economy
======
xiphias
[https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2016/dec/09/ecbs-
qua...](https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2016/dec/09/ecbs-quantitative-
easing-programme-investing-billions-in-fossil-fuels)

------
tener
Annoying popup warning. Workaround for that anyone?

~~~
imron
Close the site and don't read the article (that's what I did).

